# Need sample ordinance for fire inspections



## MikeC (Feb 10, 2015)

I have been given the task of creating and eventually enforcing a fire inspection ordinance.  The city wants all commercial buildings inspected on a regular basis for violations of the IFC.  The current ordinance adopts the most recent edition of the BOCA Basic Fire Prevention Code, but it stops there.  I don't want to reinvent the wheel, so I am looking review other ordinances and create one based on the work that others have already done.  Google is normally my friend, but in this case I am coming up with nothing.  Can any of you point me in the right direction or provide links to ordinances that you are aware of?  Thanks.


----------



## cda (Feb 10, 2015)

so are you under ifc or boca?

Or are you going to ifc?

and you want to do annual inspections?


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 10, 2015)

You can take a look at ours HERE.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 10, 2015)

> The city wants all commercial buildings inspected on a regular basis for violations of the IFC.


The state requires all schools to be inspected annually all other buildings are not required to be inspected. Certain state licensing of facilities requires annual inspections such as daycare, assited living, nursing homes, facilities that serve alchohol for consumption on premises to name a few.

Big question is how much manpower and funding is available to run this program.

Not sure how big your jurisdiction is  but some of this may be useful for you

http://www.denvergov.org/firedepartment/FireDepartmentHome/Inspections/tabid/436153/Default.aspx

I would keep the ordinance simple outlining the authority to conduct inspections and maybe an enforcement section for violation that is compatible with state law. Do not put in a time frame for when certain occupancies will be inspected. Create a policy for that such as schools, R and I occupancies will be inspected annually others when manpower allows for example.


----------



## mjesse (Feb 10, 2015)

If you can adopt the IFC, the language is all there (2009) - *SECTION 104 GENERAL AUTHORITY AND RESPONSIBILITIES* 

*104.1 General. The **fire code official is hereby authorized to enforce the provisions of this code and shall have the authority to render interpretations of this code, and to adopt policies, procedures, rules and regulations in order to clarify the application of its provisions. Such interpretations, policies, procedures, rules and regulations shall be in compliance with the intent and purpose of this code and shall not have the effect of waiving requirements specifically provided for in this code. *

*104.2 Applications and permits. The **fire code official is authorized to receive applications, review **construction documents and issue permits for construction regulated by this code, issue permits for operations regulated by this code, inspect the premises for which such permits have been issued and enforce compliance with the provisions of this code. *

*104.3 Right of entry. Whenever it is necessary to make an inspection to enforce the provisions of this code, or whenever the **fire code official has reasonable cause to believe that there exists in a building or upon any premises any conditions or violations of this code which make the building or premises unsafe, dangerous or hazardous, the **fire code official shall have the authority to enter the building or premises at all reasonable times to inspect or to perform the duties imposed upon the **fire code official by this code. If such building or premises is occupied, the **fire code official shall present credentials to the occupant and request entry. If such building or premises is unoccupied, the **fire code official shall first make a reasonable effort to locate the **owner or other **person having charge or control of the building or premises and request entry. If entry is refused, the **fire code official has recourse to every remedy provided by law to secure entry. *

*104.3.1 Warrant.** When the **fire code official** has first obtained a proper inspection warrant or other remedy provided by law to secure entry, an **owner** or occupant or **person **having charge, care or control of the building or premises shall not fail or neglect, after proper request is made as herein provided, to permit entry therein by the **fire code official** for the purpose of inspection and examination pursuant to this code.**104.4 Identification. The **fire code official shall carry proper identification when inspecting structures or premises in the performance of duties under this code. *

*104.5 Notices and orders. The **fire code official is authorized to issue such notices or orders as are required to affect compliance with this code in accordance with Sections 109.1 and 109.2. *

*104.6 Official records. The **fire code official shall keep official records as required by Sections 104.6.1 through 104.6.4. Such official records shall be retained for not less than five years or for as long as the structure or activity to which such records relate remains in existence, unless otherwise provided by other regulations. *


----------



## fatboy (Feb 10, 2015)

And there is also a sample legislation ordinance for adoption of the IFC.


----------



## JBI (Feb 10, 2015)

Although NYS has a comprehensive Statewide approach to Code Enforcement, there is a sample Local Law link below that may be helpful.

http://www.dos.ny.gov/DCEA/part_1203_Locallaw.html


----------



## cda (Feb 10, 2015)

thought  Pennsylvania had state wide adopted code???


----------



## MikeC (Feb 10, 2015)

The answer to a few of the questions:

1.  Pennsylvania has only adopted the IFC to the extent that it is referenced in the IBC.  Even though PA is a political swing state, we are too conservative to allow intrusive maintenance codes into state laws.  Once a COO is issued, the codes do not apply until the next building permit is obtained.  Heck, they recently passed a CO detector law in PA that has no enforcement.  A waste of ink.  This is another discussion for another time.

2.  We have adopted the most recent version of the BOCA code.  It is assumed that since BOCA was combined with other organizations into ICC, the current IFC is adopted.  I plan on changing this to be the version of the IFC reference by the IBC currently adopted in PA.  We are stuck mostly in 2009 for the unforeseeable future.

3.  This is still in the very early infancy stage.  I think, considering that I am a one man show, annual inspections would be difficult.  I currently handle every building permit and inspection (except electrical) for a city of 8,500 people.  Nobody even knows how many commercial buildings there are in the city.  I am planning on getting together with the fire chief to apply for a grant to inventory the city's buildings.  Once a database is created, it will be simple to keep up to date.

Anyway, thanks for the leads.  I will begin to look them over tomorrow.


----------



## cda (Feb 10, 2015)

So you wear many hats


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 11, 2015)

> It is assumed that since BOCA was combined with other organizations into ICC, the current IFC is adopted.


I don't think that is correct.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 12, 2015)

Try this Pa Ordinance Search Link -

http://www.keystatepub.com/search/search.cgi


----------

